# STING RAY 3 SPEED STICK SHIFTER



## SHO2010 (May 2, 2017)

I bought my first Schwinn 3 speed stick shifter at the Ann Arbor swap meet, all I got was the shifter no front or back cap. I wanted to know if  there is anything different about the 3 speed front and back as to the 5 speed. I also wanted to know if anyone has directions on installing it and use. It has a ball in a socket with a spring in you can see it on the lower right but I cant figure out how the lever should shift. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## SHO2010 (May 3, 2017)

Help, anybody!


----------



## Rollo (May 3, 2017)

... It's in third gear right now (forward position) ... Three and 5 speed caps are the same ... Yours is a '68 shifter ... the cap should be smooth not ribbed if I'm not mistaken ... You just need the three speed shifter wire with the round lug on the one end ... that fits into the slotted hole on the shifter ... and the adjustable barrel on the other end that screws onto the threaded end of the hub chain .. and the idler wheel for the down tube ... Hope this helps ...


----------



## Rollo (May 3, 2017)




----------



## kasper (May 4, 2017)

yes the straight bar with nurling like the one above is 67 68. the smooth bar or smoothie shifter was from 1966 and really early 67.


----------



## SHO2010 (May 5, 2017)

Rollo said:


> ... It's in third gear right now (forward position) ... Three and 5 speed caps are the same ... Yours is a '68 shifter ... the cap should be smooth not ribbed if I'm not mistaken ... You just need the three speed shifter wire with the round lug on the one end ... that fits into the slotted hole on the shifter ... and the adjustable barrel on the other end that screws onto the threaded end of the hub chain .. and the idler wheel for the down tube ... Hope this helps ...



Thanks,that helps a lot .I didn't get the caps so for now I robbed one's off an extra 5 speed. If anyone has the correct caps I'M me maybe we can make a deal.


----------

